# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Visual C++ Bugs & Fixes >  Mfc project bug in VS2005

## Cielak

Hi,

In VS 2005 mfc project, after opening windows ( including resource windows ) , saving project, closing VS, and opening the project again, I see that all the windows are closed as I had never opened them before..
I am not asking how it could possibly happen in release version, because I got used to similar faults in previous versions of VS. Instead, I am asking if this issue will be fixed in forthcoming SP1, so I could finally use the product I bought in reckless hope, thinking that "well, this time they must have got it right, so many development years passed, so much testing..." Well..

----------


## Cielak

why has my posting been moved ? it was only relevant as a question about service pack 1 to  Visual Studio Team. is it kind of censorship ? this way you can avoid embarassing VS Team in front of other people asking questions, i see. makes me wonder where your business in protecting them is, heh.

----------


## MrViggy

Probably because you are asking about a bug in Visual Studio itself.

One quick question, is the directory that your project is in read only?  Are the .SUO and/or .NCB files read only?

Viggy

----------


## Cielak

good question. yes it was read only. after unchecking every single folder and file, guess what ? no change :-(
thank you for help anyway, you have made an effort unlike spin doctors from VS Team, who are here only to divert our attention from the simple fact that there is no serious and robust investment into mfc and native code any more.

----------


## MrViggy

Honestly, I haven't had any issues with Visual Studio.  Other then the occasional C1001 - INTERNAL COMPILER ERROR compile issue.  Which, I always find rather amusing (simple re-factoring of code has fixed this).

 :Wink: 

Viggy

----------


## Cielak

i know there are not so many issues when you choose windows forms (.net ) project, but when it comes to mfc, it gets heavy.

----------


## MrViggy

I only ever use MFC, still have had no problems with the dev env.  Sorry, guess I'm just lucky!   :Smilie: 

Viggy

----------


## Cielak

ooo, you are lucky indeed ! perhaps the problem occurs only on certain hardware / software system configurations..

----------


## Cielak

just checked it on another computer, full install and custom install, to make sure. unfortunately, this behaviour persist. just wondering how you may have got it right. i have professional edition btw.

----------


## Cielak

another funny issue, after about 1 h of programming in VS 2005 i found that i could not select text in editor any more and some previously selected text remained selected despite clicking all over. this happened a few times.
mentioned bugs and lack of other features present in VS 6 leaves me convinced that VS 2005 is completely useless from point of view of mfc programmer. btw. that was the last software ever i bought from microsoft.

----------


## Cielak

Another bug: after 1 h of editing in VS2005, a vertical scrollbar periodically fails, not allowing the whole file contents to be scrolled.

----------


## Cielak

I can't believe it ! VS2005 Class View lacks "delete"  option, so you can not remove variables and methods ! This option is present in VS 6 though, which was released almost a decade ago. Can not remove, can not rename, what is that all about ? Another trick to make people move to .NET or simply a lack of common sense ?

----------


## Kevin McFarlane

Impression I get is C++ development, especially IDE behaviour, is buggier in the VS .NET IDEs than it is for C# and VB. Also tools support, e.g., refactoring, class designer, is lacking compared to .NET development. Hardcore C++ers may be better off going with Borland long-term...

----------


## Cielak

i wish i could move to anything else than m$, however all recent development seems to point at m$ products, most examples on internet use m$ mfc as well, therefore i think i will stick to VS 6, forgetting latest VS releases, as m$ is openly laughing at developers faces, releasing expensive, deliberately faulty products. it would be great to see them collapsing, and a quality software company taking over, which is possible if people stopped paying for their products. well, i know it is utopia, however i am gonna be the one to do so, whether my vision comes true or false.

----------


## Mitsukai

> i wish i could move to anything else than m$, however all recent development seems to point at m$ products, most examples on internet use m$ mfc as well, therefore i think i will stick to VS 6, forgetting latest VS releases, as m$ is openly laughing at developers faces, releasing expensive, deliberately faulty products. it would be great to see them collapsing, and a quality software company taking over, which is possible if people stopped paying for their products. well, i know it is utopia, however i am gonna be the one to do so, whether my vision comes true or false.


trust me there are more M$ rebelions like u!  :Wave:

----------


## Mitsukai

> Impression I get is C++ development, especially IDE behaviour, is buggier in the VS .NET IDEs than it is for C# and VB. Also tools support, e.g., refactoring, class designer, is lacking compared to .NET development. Hardcore C++ers may be better off going with Borland long-term...


i love C++ i hate .NET, yet i wish borland burned to hell. i hate it more than M$.

----------


## Cielak

yeap, the only m$ advantage is no competition at all.

----------


## tomurph

> i wish i could move to anything else than m$, however all recent development seems to point at m$ products, most examples on internet use m$ mfc as well, therefore i think i will stick to VS 6, forgetting latest VS releases, as m$ is openly laughing at developers faces, releasing expensive, deliberately faulty products. it would be great to see them collapsing, and a quality software company taking over, which is possible if people stopped paying for their products. well, i know it is utopia, however i am gonna be the one to do so, whether my vision comes true or false.


Myself was taught VB and C++ in 6.0 and when the newer ver. of Visual Studios came out with the "new thing" as in C# of course I jumped on it. WAS NOT IMPRESSED! Maybe it is as they mentioned earlier about problems with the C++, which is the main language I work with. But also found it sinful with all of "fill in the blank"! Didn't really seem like programming to me. "To little work?" maybe or maybe I'm just too old school. Still enjoy wrestling with problems from a command prompt. Just like the added control. NO BELLS AND WHISTLES! Of course there are added positives. But still did not like the program, "programming" for me before I even started! But guess will have to get over my negatives if I wish to learn C#.

----------

